# Firefox Redirection Issue



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am unsure if this issue should be posted in the mozilla/firefox section. I am using firefox 3.6.17 on my MacBook Pro. I am running the latest version of Snow Leopard (all latest security updates, etc). For awhile now my browser randomly redirects to this website:

```
http://bidder.mathtag.com/iframe/notify?exch=adx&id=5aW95q2jLzEvUTBGRlUwVlBUSFZHWVU1eFdUWnVWWEJ2ZFZvM2NUTnZUV3BCL05HUTRNMlUwTVdJdFltVTVNQzA0TlRJeExUTm1OVEV0TWpVNE56UmhZVEptT1RWaS8xMDIxM.comDY5MTE0NjM0NTgvMTEwNjY3LzEwMjYyOC80L204bERJYlNWZTc3ZFBqallwZHUxQlh1d1dKdzcwRUZSRlpYMEJmbnpPeFkv/DMP9XZaR6LIEat9xCzraewHpBnw&price=TgdbIgAHUikKg3QU5pNuP3GihwGwixXgDzIClQ&dck=http://adclick.g.doubleclick.net/aclk%3Fsa%3Dl%26ai%3DBRphlIlsHTqmkHZTojQS_3M20Dtzvj_EBvOKrrhisjbTIEQAQARgBIAA4AVCAx-HEBGDJ7s6GyKOgGYIBF2NhLXB1Yi00NzMzMjMzMTU1Mjc3ODcyoAHg6pnsA7IBF3d3dy51cmJhbmRpY3Rpb25hcnkuY29tugEKMzAweDI1MF9hc8gBCdoBNWh0dHA6Ly93d3cudXJiYW5kaWN0aW9uYXJ5LmNvbS9kZWZpbmUucGhwP3Rlcm09d29vYmllmAKOAsACBMgC1sGMDuACAOoCLy8xMDMxNjgzL2NhLXB1Yi00NzMzMjMzMTU1Mjc3ODcyL0RlZmluZV8zMDB4MjUwqAMB6AO0BegDtAfoA94K6AP4A_UDIAABhOAEAYAG4J7r1du4iqT2AQ%26num%3D1%26sig%3DAGiWqtzngdpaGPGQfpgwRsD_fyQBzhDtrA%26client%3Dca-pub-4733233155277872%26adurl%3D
```


```
http://bidder.mathtag.com.
```
So far I only notice this on my firefox on my macbook pro. I have yet to see it on my chrome (mac and windows 7).

What is causing this? I recently reinstalled my mac os.


Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Redirects like this are usually caused by an infection of some sort. There are some new rogue programs for the Mac that may be part of what you are dealing with. I think you'd do better in the Mac Support forum for now. I'm not sure if our security area deals with the Mac infections yet.


----------

